# Dauer Reparatur Grafikkarte



## Andy188 (18. Juli 2014)

Hallo, 

ich habe eine Frage. Ich habe meine Grafikkarte (eine Sapphire 7970) am 12.06. wegen eines Defekts zurück zu Hardwareversand geschickt und die haben am 20.06. die Karte weiter zu Sapphire geschickt. 

Leider warte ich bis heute auf eine Rückmeldung von Sapphire oder Hardwareversand. 

Könnt ihr mir helfen und sagen wir lange es noch dauert oder was als nächstes passiert? Die Bearbeitungsnummer ist 201079876. 

Herzlichen Dank! 

Andy


----------



## pcfreak12 (18. Juli 2014)

Ich hab von Mindfactory am 12.6. auch gemeldet bekommen das meine HD7870 weiter zu Sapphire geschickt wurde. Ich soll 4-8 Wochen warten. Naja nächsten Donnerstag ist die 6. Woche um

MfG


----------



## Noxxphox (18. Juli 2014)

heavy, gibts keine vorschrift in was für ner zeit die das reparieren müssen? ich kenn mich da ned aus aba 4-8wochen is ewig, +1 woche versand hin her zu zwischenstationen usw...

würd mich ankotzen xD


----------



## Andy188 (18. Juli 2014)

Tut es mich auch.... 

Vor allem weil ich es auch anders kenne. Beispiel Samsung mit seinem Partner w-support, 5 Werktage eine Smartphone-Reparatur (inkl. Hin- und Rückversand...) inkl. Platinenwechsel.  nur so mal als Beispiel aus meiner eigenen Erfahrung...


----------



## Rescorn (18. Juli 2014)

6 - 8 Wochen ist eigl. die Regel , darueber hinaus solltest du mal mit MF oder Hardwareversand dich unterhalten .


----------



## Drauka (22. Juli 2014)

Das Thema kam an anderer Stelle ja schon einmal auf. Grundsätzlich ist es so, dass die Karten vom Händler nicht an uns, sondern an den Großhändler geschickt werden. Erst dieser reklamiert die Karten bei uns.
Wie lang jetzt der Händler und der Distributor jeweils benötigen, um die Karte bei uns einzureichen ist unterschiedlich, aber außerhalb unserer Einflussnahme.
So kann es durchaus sein, dass aus logistischen Gründen erst eine bestimmte Menge an defekten Karten zusammenkommen muss, ehe eine RMA beantragt wird. Dadurch erhöht sich natürlich die Wartezeit.
Sobald die Karte in unserem RMA-Center eingetroffen ist, dauert es in der Regel maximal eine Woche, bis wir einen Austausch schicken oder eine Gutschrift erteilen (je nach Großhändler).
Dann dauert es natürlich wieder eine bestimmte Zeit, bis der Ersatz bei Euch ist.
Wenn Ihr mir eine PN schickt mit der Seriennummer Eurer Karte, so kann ich jedoch gern nachfragen, ob wir die Karte bereits haben und wie der Status ist.

Beste Grüße
Alex


----------



## Andy188 (7. August 2014)

Ich habe übrigens immernoch keine Infos von Hardwareversand... 

Richtig traurig... 

Und ein herzliches Dankeschön an Drauka für deine Hilfe!


----------



## Andy188 (12. August 2014)

Guten Morgen, 

mal ein kleines Status-Update, getan hat sich immernoch nichts. Trotz mehrerer Anrufe und E-Mails hat sich rein gar nichts getan. 

Mittlerweile bin ich nicht nur saue,  sondern Rückzug wütend auf den Laden.... 

Hat jemand eine Idee was ich jetzt noch machen könnte? 

Gerade jetzt hat auch der Sapphire-Foren-Support (sicher wohlverdienten) Urlaub. Drauka könnte mir bisher gut helfen, hat mir nämlich wichtige Informationen gegeben, danke dafür nochmals...


----------



## pcfreak12 (12. August 2014)

Helfen jetzt nicht direkt, aber um mal den Ausgang meiner Reklamation zu erzählen, ich habe, nachdem am vergangene Mittwoch 8 Wochen nach Versand zum Hersteller verstrichen sind, mich beim Mindfactory-Support gemeldet und dort wurde mir zu einer E-Mail an Mindfactory zur Nachfrage ob ich noch Anspruch auf die Auszahlung des Restwerts habe, geraten. Ein paar Minuten später kam dann die Antwort mit ungleichem Austausch einer R9 280X. Heute kam dann meine neue:Sapphire Radeon R9 280X Dual-X OC, 870MHz, 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, full retail (11221-00-40G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland und ersetzt seitdem den Steckplatz meiner HD7870.

MfG


----------



## Noxxphox (12. August 2014)

Das is doch mal ein guter Tausch


----------



## pcfreak12 (12. August 2014)

Finde ich auch


----------



## Andy188 (21. August 2014)

Ich habe echt die Schnauze voll. Man hat mir letzte Woche eine neue Grafikkarte angeboten (eine Gigabyte R9 290), welche 50€ günstiger is,  als meine alte. Habe abgelehnt und auf Auszahlung des Kaufpreises hingewiesen. Habe Dienstag auch Geld überwiesen bekommen, aber auch nur den Gegenwert zur o.g. Karte, also 48,17€ zu wenig. 

Habe auch sofort eine Email geschrieben, dass ich nun vom Kaufvertrag zurücktret und dass sie mir mein restlichen Geld auszahlen sollen, sie weigern sich trotzdem, obwohl ich rechtlich darauf Anspruch habe. 

Aber für 50€ zum Anwalt (trotz Rechtsschutz)? 

Ich kann nur sagen, dass ich dort nichts mehr bestellen werde und Rate auch allen davon ab (erst Recht, wenn ich höre, wie es bei anderen Laden ist...). 

Hat jemand einen Rat?


----------



## Noxxphox (21. August 2014)

Siehs als lehrgeld...
Anwalt kostet mehr das lohnt ned, bestell in zukunft halt einfach woanders^^


----------



## devon (21. August 2014)

Ich glaube zumutbar laut Gesetz sind 12Wochen für eine Reparatur/Garantie/Gewährleistung, wurde mir so mal gesagt.


----------



## Andy188 (21. August 2014)

Ich glaube im Gesetz ist es sogar noch wenige...  

 Aber diese Fristen habe ich bereits weit überschritten.


----------



## mmayr (21. August 2014)

Du bekommst eine neue, bessere Karte, und das reicht dir nicht?

Worauf beziehst du die 50€ Preisunterschied?

Auf den damaligen Neupreis deiner Karte, oder auf den jetzigen Preis, der überteuert ist, weil die Karte vergriffen ist?


----------



## Andy188 (21. August 2014)

Auf den damaligen Prei...


----------



## ULKi22 (21. August 2014)

Ist das dein ernst? Die R9 290 kostet 365€ bei Hardwareversand! Sie hätten dir auch eine R9 280X, die identisch mit deiner 7970 ist und zudem 130€ weniger kostet, anbieten können.
Sie hätten dir genausogut den Wert einer R9 280X rücküberweisen können, denn das ist nunmal was deine Karte zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt wert ist.

Und wie lange hattest du die Karte denn im Einsatz? Erwartest du dass du sie all die Zeit lang gratis benutzen durftest?


----------



## Andy188 (21. August 2014)

Ja, ist mein ernst. Es ist auch mein Recht, siehe §323BGB. 

Ich möchte auch nichts geschenkt haben, sondern nur die mein Geld wieder, weil ich für etwas bezahlt habe, was ich mindestens zwei Jahre nutzen können muss...


----------



## ULKi22 (21. August 2014)

So, und was hat nun dieser Paragraph mit deinem Problem zu tun?

Ja, du hast für etwas bezahlt das du 2 Jahre garantiert nutzen kannst, und die Zeit, in der du dieses Produkt genutzt hast wird dir halt in Rechnung gestellt.


----------



## Andy188 (21. August 2014)

Verzeihung, falsches Gesetz (beruflich bin ich nur das Hab gewöhnt)... 

§323 BGB


----------



## mmayr (21. August 2014)

Zeitwert, das Wort kennst du, oder?  
Zu deinem Paragraphen: informiere dich bitte richtig, bevor du Rosinchen raussuchst.  
Eine uralte, überholte Karte zum damaligen Vollpreis erstatten lassen wollen (nebenbei schon ein Zeitchen in Betrieb), Lool!

Edit: die haben dich bestens bedient, bedank dich und lass gut sein.


----------



## Andy188 (21. August 2014)

Dann zeig mir bitte mal den Paragraphen im Gesetz zum Thema Zeitwert, der hierauf abzielt...


----------

